# Lizard Lunch



## Mogzel (Jan 2, 2013)

Just received my first order, a small tub of butterworms and a tub of calci worms. Oh my golly gosh did it stink! They'd sent me a tub of very dead, to the point of beng kinda mulchy and decayed calci worms bunged in a plastic courier envelope with the Tub of butterworms, no padding or other packaging and no note to the postal service that it contained live food. When I opened it I almost hurled  
Please someone assure me this is just a one off, at the moment I'm not feeling too great about ordering online again!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Contact them and complain strongly about what you were sent, your entitled to either your money back or a replacement order of what you wanted, I'd be fuming down the phone at them if it was me!!


----------



## Mogzel (Jan 2, 2013)

I have sent them an email, unfortunately it was after office hours when I got home so I couldn't have a good old phone fume at them. Hopefully they'll sort it out, I just hate to think of the bad stock management that caused this to happen. Yucky!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mogzel said:


> I have sent them an email, unfortunately it was after office hours when I got home so I couldn't have a good old phone fume at them. Hopefully they'll sort it out, I just hate to think of the bad stock management that caused this to happen. Yucky!


First thing tomorrow get on the phone to them and I am sure they will do their best to resolve the situation for you.


----------

